# Meet Jenna



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

This is my first HALO foster puppy, Jenna. She is 4 months old and is Jasper's sister (he was introduced earlier this week). She is just as sweet as can be. She loves to play and seems to like all of her toys on her bed with her. She also like to cuddle up on my lap and take naps. 

She sat outside on my lap for several hours on Monday evening for "trick or treat" and was okay with alot of strangely dressed kids and adults (and even dogs) coming up to her.

Just wanted to share a few photos of her.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Look how cute she is!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, she is so cute. She sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweet face, and sounds like a disposition to match! Have Fun with her!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks as if she is smiling in the last picture. She seems to have settled in with you nicely.

What is Jenna's and Jasper's story?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to you for fostering. Don't forget , nothing wrong with failing fostering 101 . LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Her eyes tell a story, don't they. I'm so happy she has this warm, loving environment to nurture her. Sweet, adorable girl. Give her an extra hug from me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little cutie! How great that she will sit on your lap and doesn't seem to be afraid of other dogs and people. Hope all goes well and please keep us updated!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for taking care of Jenna! What a Sweetheart! I hope you find a wonderful forever home for her soon!!!!! (Or maybe just keep her! HeeHee!)


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that our little foster Jenna went home with her forever family yesterday. She has a havanese sister to play with now. I didn't realize that after only 3 weeks with her I was so attached but boy was it hard to say goodbye to her. Even though I knew she was going to a good family and will be loved tears were flowing......


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a good foster mom for helping her find her furever home!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That's great!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great news! I'm sure it's hard to let her go but you've given Jenna a great start on her happy life


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Is the new family on the Forum? It would be so great (for you as well as for us) to follow the furbaby as she grows up.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great thing you did, Kim! It must be a good feeling to know you got a puppy prepared for her forever home! Bless you.


----------

